# Where'd they go?!?!



## e.Blackstar

So. When looking at one of my recent posts, I noticed that I suddenly have only 500 posts.  Last time I checked, I had over 1,000! Where'd they all go? Was there some massive purging that I wasn't aware of?   


edit---Please don't let this turn into a big yea/nay post-count argument...I just want to know.


----------



## Ithrynluin

I updated the post counters, to repair inconsistencies that happened in the past, such as posts from many off-topic threads (politics, religion, bars, stuff and bother...) counting towards a person's post count, which shouldn't have happened in the first place. Most of our post counts went down some, but don't worry - nothing got deleted.

Sorry for the inconvenience, but I'm sure you'll be back up there in no time.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Aaaaaaaaaaaah.



edit---I realize I should know this, but which fora don't posts count in, exactly?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Truly _truly_ I'm just posting here to strech my claws. 

I have more posts then you, B?!   *runs off giggleing* 

You know I'm just buggin'! I hardly look at how many I have, I guess I'm just one that dosn't really care too much about it.


----------



## Celebthôl

Ithrynluin said:


> I updated the post counters, to repair inconsistencies that happened in the past, such as posts from many off-topic threads (politics, religion, bars, stuff and bother...) counting towards a person's post count, which shouldn't have happened in the first place. Most of our post counts went down some, but don't worry - nothing got deleted.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience, but I'm sure you'll be back up there in no time.



Thats known as cheating m'lad


----------



## Ithrynluin

Celebthôl said:


> Thats known as cheating m'lad



...what is?


----------



## HLGStrider

Heck, look at my count. I was almost to 7,000. . . .


----------



## Celebthôl

Ithrynluin said:


> ...what is?



Updating post counters to get a more "accurate" post count


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

HLGStrider said:


> Heck, look at my count. I was almost to 7,000. . . .



*falls over giggling*   Sorry Elgee, now _that_ will take a while to build back up!   *tries to hide* 

Here. Maybe this will help! *tosses out a bag of cat-nip*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Snatches Bag*

I only lost about 90 posts anyways unlike poor Elgee who doesn't even have catnip now!

*Runs*


----------



## Aulë

I remember when Elgee was celebrating her 5000th post.
It was well over a year ago!


----------



## Arvedui

Aulë said:


> I remember when Elgee was celebrating her 5000th post.
> It was well over a year ago!


Yeah, she was obviously cheating.

But who on earth taught that Ithy-person to update the post-counters?
It only goes to show that Mods are indeed evil.

Or rather: _have become_ evil. IMO, they were much nicer up until almost a year ago....


----------



## Celebthôl

Arvedui said:


> Or rather: _have become_ evil. IMO, they were much nicer up until almost a year ago....



Yeh...when certain of us members left...allowed the mods to run amock! Thinking they own the place struttin about and such!


----------



## Aulë

Looks like we're gonna have to put them back in their place, eh Tholly boy?


----------



## Snaga

I didn't notice a thing.... 

Is that:

(a) Because I'm so serious I only ever post in the book forums
(b) Because I'm so virtuous I never look at post counts
(c) A lie
(d) A futile attempt to dispel this strange rumour that I am 'evil'?


----------



## Thorondor_

Considering your most evil avatar, I go with d)


----------



## Ingwë

My post count incresed to 649 posts! I had less than 600 a week ago  
So about the update: which fora posts count in and which fora don't posts count in (Blackstar asked). 
I see that the posts in the thread 'Guess the pic' have been undeleted. That's why my post count increased


----------



## Arvedui

Aulë said:


> Looks like we're gonna have to put them back in their place, eh Tholly boy?


Is there room for one more?


----------



## Ithrynluin

Posts don't count in the _New Members_ forum, and in the _Bars & Inns_ section, except for _the Golden Perch_ part of it, because despite its location, that forum is really part of the _News, Announcements, & Site Management Discussions_ forum.


----------



## Starflower

I have not been here for a while and i have lost 300 posts! 
This cannot be because I have been posting too much in the 'Off-Topic' fora, unless some sections were deleted? 

It is not the end of the world, but I was quite proud of my 1000 post...it felt nice and respectable
*sigh*.. back to work then, try and get it up again


----------

